# tap and dies



## AnachitlPut (May 1, 2012)

does any know of a place where i can get a good size for cheap?


----------



## Justturnin (May 1, 2012)

Hey Luke, I can't tell you for sure where to get good quality T&D's for cheap but you may want to call around to some nearby Pawn Shops and see if they have any sets.  I went into several a while back looking for something and noticed some on their shelves.  Most important thing is know what sizes you need.


----------



## glycerine (May 1, 2012)

Do you mean "a good size" as in the number of taps and dies in a set?  Harbor Freight has some cheap ones, but if you're wanting them for pen making, you probably don't want a set, you'll want to get a handful of individual sizes.  I purchased mine from Victor (Victor Machinery - Metalworking tools and supplies) and Machine Shop Discount Supply (Machine Shop Discount Supply/Quad Machinery & Supply)...


----------



## cnirenberg (May 1, 2012)

Jeremy(Glycerine) has posted excellent places to get individual sizes and good advice too.  There are a bunch of threads which show which taps/dies to use for this and that, so you can pick and choose or find a set.  Either way your gonna spend money....


----------



## AnachitlPut (May 1, 2012)

what size should work for a 8mm barral


----------



## chriselle (May 1, 2012)

Luke Putman said:


> what size should work for a 8mm barral



Luke, 

   You have to do your research.  Think of this as a school project.  Sit down and read all the pertinent threads in this Advanced section for at least the last 10 to 15 pages.  If you have specific questions after that.....then we'll jump in.  Hey, I am a teacher after all.:wink:


----------



## frank123 (May 1, 2012)

If you have an industrial fastener supply house (he kind that supply everything from specialized bolts to drywall fasteners to the trades) they will usually have individual taps and dies in every commonly available size for substantially less than most tool suppliers.


----------

